# Eberron: Dark Tides, Cold Steel (OOC)



## Gomez (May 10, 2005)

Greeting to all. 
I am starting a D&D 3.5 game set in the world of Eberron. More specifically the game will be a swashbuckling adventure set in the lawless frontier of the   Lhazaar Principalities. Expect adventures from the icy waters of the north to the steaming jungles in the southern isles. I plan on a mixture of adventure types: dungeon crawls, urban, wilderness, and nautical.

Character Generation:
-3000 starting experience points (3rd level characters)
-Abilities will be generated using 28 points.
-Maximum hit points at first level. Roll those bones and keep the results after that for hit points. Though you can reroll ones.
-900 gold pieces to buy starting equipment.
-The following books are available for use: Eberron Campaign Book, Races of Eberron, Sharn City of Towers, Core D&D books, Complete Warrior, Complete Divine. 
-No psionics.
-The DM (me) has the right to veto anything in your character build!   (I promise to ask nicely)

The game is open to five players. I will making all the dice rolls but please help this old GM out by including stats and such for your actions. I post frequently during the week and less frequently on the weekends. (Hey! I have to mow the lawn sometimes   )



If you have any questions, grips, suggestions, or fawning praise just say your peace!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

Me me me!!  Warforged fighter with adamantine body feat.  Fresh from the Last War and searching for a purpose beyond mindless slaughter.


----------



## Gomez (May 10, 2005)

Yeah Isida! 

Ohh wait. 



> searching for a purpose beyond mindless slaughter.




Dang! Ok, I am crossing mindless slaughter off my campaign goals list.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 10, 2005)

If I'm not being a blatant Gomez groupie, I'd love to get in on this.  I've got zillions of Eberron characters ideas here, so I'll let folks snatch up their favs before I throw my ideas in.


----------



## Gomez (May 10, 2005)

Groupies? More like stalkers I think!  


I was hoping that some of my great players would join and here I get two already!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

Can I watch you sleep?  



			
				Gomez said:
			
		

> Dang! Ok, I am crossing mindless slaughter off my campaign goals list.



  Excellent, I just spared us one TPK...


----------



## Gomez (May 10, 2005)

I still have _thoughtful slaughter_ on my goal list. So there!

As for the sleep idea, my webcam is down at the moment!


----------



## Gomez (May 10, 2005)

The game will begin in the town of Port Verge (page 187 Eberron Campaign book).

Also, no evil alignments. I like my adventures heroic!


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2005)

If for some reason you need a person, I'll throw my hat in the ring.  I have a few other pending games though, so I don't want to steal a spot, but I can post often durring the week, so a more active game would be nice.

I've been pondering playing a Warforged Artificer.  The basic hook: As far as he knows, he's only a year old, and his first memory was being droped off at a city and someone shouting "Live to the fullest" to him as he rode off.  He's looked into his origins though being an artifacer, in hopes of understanding himself.  (Very different from your typical warforged, and you could rule whether he was actualy 1 year old, or older and just can't remember).

I have a few other ideas as well.  If you like this one, I'll stat it out.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

I'd like to be an alternate.


----------



## Willowhaunt (May 11, 2005)

Count me in if there is any room left (or, in the case of the game being full, any room frees up.)


----------



## Urbandruid (May 11, 2005)

A small hunk of gunk falls out of Isida's warforged and a small fuzzy image appears, projected from a lantern on the creation.  The image is that of Urban Druid, with - for some unknown reason - a pair of cinnamon rolls over his ears, and wearing a white robe.  He speaks, "Help me Gomez.  You're my only hope for an Eberron game."  The message repeats once more before fizzling out.  

Got a spot for well... something good I'm sure.


----------



## Bobitron (May 11, 2005)

Hi, Gomez! Write me in as an alternate as well.


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

I think that is enough players to fill the game and have a good pool of alternates. I am not going to go by first come first serve though. I will pick the starting players and the alternates. I hope that doesn't upset anyone. Thanks.


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

The character thread is here.


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I think that is enough players to fill the game and have a good pool of alternates. I am not going to go by first come first serve though. I will pick the starting players and the alternates. I hope that doesn't upset anyone. Thanks.




No problems, I'll have a character posted tonight, for either a regular, or alt.

I know you were thinking of 4 players, but given you've had 6-7 responces, if you can actualy run with that, you might be able to allow everyone to join.  Just a thought though, don't know the dymanic you're going for.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

Hey Gomez, 6,000XP is actually the minimum fore _4th_ level characters, not third.  Which do you want us to be?


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey Gomez, 6,000XP is actually the minimum fore _4th_ level characters, not third.  Which do you want us to be?




Your right. I have moved the amount down to 3000 XP. Thanks


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

Here are the players and alts.
I have raised the number of players to 5.   

*Players:*
1. Isida Kep'Tukari
2. taitzu52
3. Bront
4. Willowhaunt
5. Urbandruid

*Alternates*
1. Jdvn1
2. Bobitron


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

Ok, my character is up!


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2005)

Looks like I won't have my char posted tongiht, but I have much of it done.  Lots of math to do with an artificer, and I'm working to become more familiar with item creation.


----------



## Urbandruid (May 11, 2005)

Your first project should be to build something to do the math for you.  You could call it Bront's Infernal Adding Machine.  Or you could franchise a string of devices and start your own company.  Infused Bront Machines.

And I have a question for our benevolent GM.

Would you allow a Hobgoblin (EL 1) or are we going straight by the standard PC races.  Either way is okay with me but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

Urbandruid,
I would allow a  Hobgoblin.


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

Isida,
You might want to adjust the Hit Dice on your character sheet. 8d8+24 is a bit much for a 3rd level character!    3d10+12 is correct.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 11, 2005)

Methinks that I'll be going for a House Orien rogue.  This'll give me opportunity to play a face man (with 2 warforged, that shouldn't be too hard  ).  I'll go more swashbuckling than dungeon crawly, but with an artificer onboard, that should help with devices and locks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Isida,
> You might want to adjust the Hit Dice on your character sheet. 8d8+24 is a bit much for a 3rd level character!    3d10+12 is correct.



  Whoopsie, sorry, I had copied that template from another character.


----------



## Willowhaunt (May 11, 2005)

I'm thinking of playing an elf Fighter/Wizard who is aiming to eventually become a Bladesinger...how does that sound?


----------



## Urbandruid (May 11, 2005)

I've listed a Hobgoblin Fighter Lvl 2 for your approval. 

Let me know what you think!

EDIT:
No healers so far... hmmm should we all chip in for a wand of cure light?


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

UrbanDruid,
I read over your characters background. You might need to reread the first paragraph of the first post of this tread. This game is not set in Sharn. 

Willowhaunt,
A elven fighter/wizard would be fine.


----------



## Urbandruid (May 11, 2005)

I know... I'll add a bit to the end.  That's just where I'm From.  I've run off in hopes of forgetting about the past.  This boat, this province... that's where I am.


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

UrbanDruid, 
Ok, cool! I just didn't want to surprise you when we started in Port Verge.


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2005)

Ok. I posted my character sheet.

It's in pogress - Math (Skills, feats) and gear done, need to fill out most of the rest, will do when I have time.

FYI, if it's not a normal item, I likely crafted it.  I assumed I crafted everything at 3rd level, especialy since I needed to to use at least 1 of the feats I got at 3rd.  I still have some craft reserve left though.

I did craft 2 Cure Light potions for all you fragile godforged.  Can't make the wand yet.


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

Everyone,
Make sure you read over the setting information about the Lhazaar Principalities in the Eberron Campaign Setting book (pages 184-187) and the Dragon Shards article about Lhazaar on the Wizards website.


----------



## Urbandruid (May 11, 2005)

...besides, when I take over the ship we'll be sailing back to Sharn.  Ya-harr!!!


----------



## taitzu52 (May 11, 2005)

Hey folks, I'm not sure that I'm going to have the time for this game right now, so I'd like to be switched to the back of the alt list.  Hopefully I'll have time somewhere down the line.

Thanks!
TZ


----------



## Gomez (May 11, 2005)

Now that really bums me out to no end.


----------



## Gez (May 12, 2005)

Hey, if Taitzu leaves, can I go in?

My character would be along those lines:
Changeling Hexblade
Str 8, Dex 15, Con 8, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 16 (28 points total)
Bluff +11 (6 ranks), Concentration +1 (2 ranks), Diplomacy +11 (6 ranks), Disguise +2* (0 ranks, total +4 when impersonating someone), Intimidate +13 (6 ranks), Knowledge: Arcana +9 (6 ranks), Spellcraft +7 (2 ranks), Speak Language: Common (automatic), Auran, Dwarven, Elven (Bonus), Giant, Gnome (2 ranks).
Feats: Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse
Equipment: MW Rapier, MW Shortsword, MW chain shirt, traveler's outfit.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2005)

Ok, going to flesh out the background a bit tomorow (Time for bed now), but I posted the complete character sheet.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2005)

Urbandruid said:
			
		

> Your first project should be to build something to do the math for you.  You could call it Bront's Infernal Adding Machine.  Or you could franchise a string of devices and start your own company.  Infused Bront Machines.



I have built it, and I shall call it..... Microsoft Excel.... (and there was much rejoycing)

Wait, that name's taken...


----------



## DrZombie (May 12, 2005)

I'd like to sign up for another alt position, if you'd have me. I play anything the party needs. i'll just stalk this thread untill there's rom for me  .


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2005)

Ok, posted full background and everything in the character thread, ready for approval.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I'd like to sign up for another alt position, if you'd have me. I play anything the party needs. i'll just stalk this thread untill there's rom for me  .



Apparently some of the godforged are whining about a lack of healer 

We had someone drop out, so might be room for you now.


----------



## Gomez (May 13, 2005)

After some thinking, I am going to change up the player selection process. I am going to drop the number of players to four and I am going to choose who gets in from their character description. This is so I can have a balanced and interested party of good players. I hope this doesn't upset anyone too much.   

 So if you’re interested in playing just give me a brief description of your character, race, class, so forth. I will make my final choices early next week. Anyone not picked will be put on the alternate list to join the game if someone drops. 
 thanks


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2005)

*Nameless - Warforged fighter 3.  * 

Appearance: http://www.brianbaum.com/art/warforged.jpg
Nameless is obviously a front-line soldier, and it shows in his construction. His plating is thick and heavy, a dark, matte gray, bolted with heavy rivets. His face is set is a scowling expression, and his eyes are deep pits that flare with red fire. He carries with him a steel shield as blank and faceless as he once was. At his side he carries a heavy pick and a warhammer, with a large bow across his back, strapped to a slender backpack.

Personality: Nameless is a warforged caught in a crux of its life. It is seeking other interests than war, and is sampling various other professions and types of employment. While he still feels bound to uphold the law, everything else in his life is in flux. He is willing to try many things, though he is often clumsy in asking how.

Background: Nameless was forged to be a front-line fighter, a position he held until the end of the Last War. Though he was born in warfare, he has suddenly found himself in a land obstinately at peace. Confused about his lot in life, he has become a wanderer, selling his skills to those who have need of them. Oftentimes he assists local guards in enforcing the law, and has had stints within the courts in protecting prisoners.  However, a drive to find his true purpose has kept him on the go.  One of the things that keeps him moving is the desire to find his name.  He has recently come to the conclusion that he _needs_ a name, a real name, and is giving it very serious thought. He will not name himself until he has found a new purpose, which could come at any time.


----------



## Bront (May 13, 2005)

I'm going to submit 2 ideas (I usually do).  Carver, the Warforged Artifacer I origionaly suggesterd, and a Half-Elf Sailor (Not 100% sure on class, debating rogue and/or fighter or ranger for a swashbuckly sailor combo), possibly with the mark of strom.  (I'm still writing the background, so will post that later)

Edit: Added the Sailor

*Carver, Warforged Artifacer*
*Appearance:* 
Carver may look like an average Warforged, but there always seems to be something different about him.  He doesn’t carry himself as most Warforged do, but more like a curious child.  Carver is small for a Warforged and doesn’t cast a very imposing figure despite his adamantium body.  He wears a finely made cloak, and most of his gear has a fine quality to it.

*Background:* 
Carver was never really sure how he got to Port Verge.  Bimbleburg told Carver that he’d washed up on the shore, but Carver’s first memory was waking up in Bim’s (That what Carver preferred to call him) workshop.  Bim tried to ask him questions while he examined Carver, but Carver didn’t know anything before waking up.  Once Bim was sure there was no damage to Carver, he told Carver to stay in the workshop while he went to talk to someone.  Carver stayed behind, and eventually picked up a small knife and a few blocks of wood and started carving.  Bim had returned to find several small wooden blocks carved in various geometric shapes.  Bim said “You’re a Carver all right; I think that’s a good name for you for now.” Carver never did get another name.

Bim was a local gnome artificer.  He had worked for the nation of Cyre for a time, and had retired here in Port Verge well before the war had ended.  Bim was familiar with Warforged, but found it strange that Carver seemed like a blank slate.  Bim decided to try to “raise” him almost like a son.  He opened the world to Carver, and showed him endless possibilities that he could do with his life, but Carver enjoyed crafting.  He took amazingly well to weapons, armor, and alchemy, and would often carve figurines when he had idle time.

Bim told carver about the Warforged, the Last War, and how many were trained to be soldiers.  Carver didn’t quite understand, having never seen another one like him, and the concept that he had been created and not born seemed strange.  Carver began to study Bim’s notes on the Warforged, and began to look into the creation of magical objects and items with a renewed passion.  Seeking to understand himself, he looked inside to find out what made him Carver.  Bim trained Carver as an artificer, and as Bim became ill, Carver continued to work and help support Bim.  Bim continued to teach Carver all he could beyond being an artificer as well.  “You’ve been given a gift that perhaps no other Warforged has Carver,” Bim told him, “You’ve been allowed to be raised instead of trained.  Make the most of it son.”

Carver was taken aback by being called son, but he had come to think of Bim as what he learned most of the godforged races (as Bim had described them to Carver) called a father.  He felt honored to have this relationship with the gnome.  Unfortunately, several days later, Bim died of his illness, or perhaps old age.  Carver was not one to understand these things.  However, he did find paperwork in Bim’s stuff showing that he had had a friend create a document stating that Carver had sailed to the port to work with him, and another document that stated the shop was Carvers if Bim fell ill.  Bim had truly thought of Carver as a son.

Carver spent some time morning Bim’s death.  He threw himself into his work, and kept himself busy.  Carver never understood the exact operation of a business, so while he continued to craft items for customers, he never seemed to be making much.  Carver didn’t care, as long as he was able to maintain the shop.  However, this life alone became tedious for Carver, so he eventually sold the shop and went out to explore the world, in hopes of “Making the most of it” for his father.

*Zandrick d'Lyrandar, Half-Elf Sailor*
*Appearance:* 
Zandrick keeps his long black hair tied back in a ponytail while he works.  He is well dressed, but his clothing is functional as well as fashionable.  His piercing blue eyes are lit with the fire of life, and his warming smile and wit charm all who meet him.

*Background:*
Zandrick d'Lyrandar was always overlooked.  The eldest of two boys and a girl, he never manifested his dragonmark like his younger two siblings did.  Brandor, Zandrick’s father, tried not to show favoritism, but the House always looked for the marks as a sign of prestige, and showed favor on the younger two.

With the other two playing house politics and soaking up the favors, Zandrick looked for other ways to make his name.  Brandor got him a position with Captain Doran of the Misty Maiden, one of the most skilled and renowned captains in the Lyrandar fleet.  Zandrick took well to the seas, and proved his worth several times to the Captain.

Unfortunately, Zandrick was not one for following orders to the letter, nor common sense.  He would often perform some bravely foolish stunt that drove the Captain nuts.  It didn’t help that he got results, single handedly ending a costly boarding mission by swinging over the crowd and disabling the opposing Captain with a single, lucky, blow.  Zandrick ate up the attention as the hero of the battle, despite the Captain chewing him out later for his foolish and dangerous stunt.

Zandrick enjoyed the glory and heroics of the war, though he preferred to find ways to disable his opponents instead of killing them when he could, or at least finding ways to end the conflict with as little bloodshed as possible.  Of course, he became apt at telling stories of his exploits as well, impressing the ladies of the port with his dashing tales of heroics, perhaps only slightly embellished.

Shortly after the war ended, Zandrick’s dragonmark manifested.  Zandrick decided to keep that quiet from his family, not wanting to be drawn away from his adventures at sea and back into the politics of the house.  Zandrick continued to serve for the Captain for almost 2 years, till the Captain, weary of his long days at sea, docked in Port Verge to retire.  Zandrick isn’t sure were to go for here, and is taking time in the Port to see if other opportunities pop up for him, or who will take over as captain of the Misty Maiden


----------



## DrZombie (May 13, 2005)

*Shoan Laerrian Monk/rogue*

Shoan is a short, muscled, bald man, dressed in loose-fitting dark clothing. He moves with the calm grace of a predator, and is amiable in a well-fed lion kind of way. He likes to talk and joke, and has an easy way with women. He is, however, very attentive to what is going on around him. He knows the seedy bars, the dodgy cardgames and the out-of-the way prizefights in the warehouses, the dealers and shakers. He deals with prostitutes, burglars and petty thiefs without problems. But sometimes some people go too far. Child-abusers, rapists, kidnappers and murderers are his prey.
Background:
Shoan is trained as a thief-catcher. He was trained from his childhood at the monastery of laerrian in the arts of combat, deception, and infiltration. He is a loyal subject of house XXXXXX, and works in their pay in the underworlds of  Port Verge, looking after their interest ant dealing with the crazies, the cultists and the plain evil as best as he can.

Why should he go on an adventure : in the pay of someone of house XXX, as a bodyguard, ion persuit of an enemy.
House XXX is up to the GM, I'm fine with whatever you choose.


----------



## Urbandruid (May 14, 2005)

Asharaak - Hobgoblin Fighter

Asharaak has been a mercenary for hire since he left home.  He holds himself to the high martial standards of his people but he holds too a strong sense of honor.  He dislikes deception and despises those who break their vows.  He joined with a mercenary band during the war and fought willingly for whichever side hired them.  His loyalty was to the squad and no other.  Once given his oath is his bond and will not be broken.  Under his oath he will even do such things as he finds foul or wrong.  The war was simple.  They were assigned to attack or defend an area and did so and then were given money.  They were a successful group and made off with such loot that many of the higher command soon were rich.  Gold and fine weapons were handed down to the men.  

But like waking from a fine dream the war was over and the group disbanded.  Several of the band, including Asharaak drifted into Sharn.  They had each gone their seperate ways since then.  It was comforting to Asharaak to know they were there should he need them.  

It was during this idle time that Asharaak explored the city and spent most of his gains on weapons and armor.  He grew familiar with the faces on his streets and friend to many of the families there.  He gained steady employment as a bodyguard and spent some of his free time offering basic weapons training to the local youths of his neighborhood - after extracting a solemn promise that they would only use these skills for protection and preservation of life. 

Also at this time he discovered within him the strange desire that haunts him.  Elven women.  He was obsessed with their beauty and charming ways.  Despite this he had never truly spoken with an elven woman before.  Deepset racial tensions urged him towards caution and fear of his own betrayal of his culture kept him away.  

But the great city of Sharn catered to every whim of every race if there was money to be made.  In one of the houses of pleasure he met with a Changeling named Jet who offered to appear as an Elf for him.  In that moment he broke faith with his people and with himself.  He soon became a steady customer of Jet's and the last of his wealth rapidly dwindled.  

It was no mere carnal desire for oftentimes they would sit and speak quietly in Elven and pretend as if they were a couple living anywhere in the city together.  The hobgoblin warrior had fallen in love with Jet's assumed identity.  Asharaak knows that he now lives for a lie and it is slowly eating away at him.  He has been forced to carry on this lie  to friends and neighbors and it maddens him.  Despite his twisted love for her, Asharaak is terrified that someday the Changeling Jet will speak of this to someone and he will be exposed to the mockery of his people.  

In hopes of putting the struggle behind him he has launched himself out on a new adventure.  He has fled the civilization of the great city for the wild adventure of the isles.  Asharaak longs for the simplicity and honesty of the war.  In battle there was no confusion or distraction.


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2005)

Ok, I posted my other idea (added it into my background posting a few posts up), and I posted the character in the character thread (added it to the other thread).

Hope you like either idea.  Think the second one might fit a bit better into the theme.


----------



## Gez (May 14, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> After some thinking, I am going to change up the player selection process. I am going to drop the number of players to four and I am going to choose who gets in from their character description. This is so I can have a balanced and interested party of good players. I hope this doesn't upset anyone too much.
> 
> So if you’re interested in playing just give me a brief description of your character, race, class, so forth. I will make my final choices early next week. Anyone not picked will be put on the alternate list to join the game if someone drops.
> thanks





Developping a bit my character proposal, then:

Stats are still Changeling Hexblade 3
HD: 3d10-3 (18 hp)
Str 8, Dex 15, Con 8, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 16 (28 points total)
Bluff +11 (6 ranks), Concentration +1 (2 ranks), Diplomacy +11 (6 ranks), Disguise +2* (0 ranks, total +4 when impersonating someone), Intimidate +13 (6 ranks), Knowledge: Arcana +9 (6 ranks), Spellcraft +7 (2 ranks), Speak Language: Common (automatic), Auran, Dwarven, Elven (Bonus), Giant, Gnome (2 ranks).
Feats: Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse
Equipment: MW Rapier, MW Shortsword, MW chain shirt, traveler's outfit.

Describing a changeling like Nil is always difficult. You can't speak about his height or look, as those change from day to day. So you have to speak about other things, like personality. Nil is a charming young lad -- or sometimes lady. He has a way with words and always try to bluff his way out of troubles, with treats or threats. When forced to fight, though, he hexes the obtuse opponents and attack in a flurry or slashes and stings with his two blades.

The only thing he really dislikes about life in the Lhazaar Principalities is all that damn water. He's mildly phobic of the seas and never really at ease on a boat. Nothing beats a good, solid ground you don't sink in!


----------



## Verbatim (May 17, 2005)

Gomez: I was in Alabama last week when this was posted and was wondering if the recruiting was finished, or if it is still open. I picked up Races of Eberron while I was waiting for my flight in Pensacola, and after reading it I think I would like to try a Shifter char.

I will work on more details once I find out if there is still room in the group.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2005)

I haven't seen him close the thread, but I haven't seen anything from him lately at all either.  It would be nice to know where this is heading.

I for one and actualy quite excited about my half-elf sailor.  He's got a load of fun possabilities ahead of him.


----------



## Verbatim (May 17, 2005)

I was thinking of a shifter druid who had taken to a life of the sea. Using weather spells to help the crew and from time to time disembarking to explore the "other" side of the world when the ship pulled into port.

I will work on a full backstory tonight and tomorrow and get it posted as soon as I can.


----------



## Gomez (May 17, 2005)

I am still here. Just waiting on people to post character ideas. I will pick the final group today.


----------



## Verbatim (May 17, 2005)

The basic concept I have for the Shifter Druid is that he was "volunteered" for service when he was caught on the docks in town away from the orphanage that had taken in the orphans of the war. Although his servitude at first was forced upon him, Kharos soon began to feel the calling of the sea, both literally and physically and when his druidic powers developed fully, his value to his Captain and crew increased dramatically.

Although he has long since been "released" from his initial contract, Kharos still remains aboard the ship and has developed a deep respect for his Captain and will do anything that she asks him to do. She in turn does not question her good luck and keeps the sometimes wild Kharos calm and contained as best she can.

[sblock]I will finish the stats later on if he gets selected into the crew, otherwise, please list me as an alt until a space opens up...[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

Another possibility I had was for a half-orc rogue/fighter from House Tharashk.  He was engaged in the Last War in finding dragonshards for necessary weapons and magical items, always in large, safe groups.  Denied the thrill of danger that he felt he was denied, he now hunts for dragonshards only in small groups, gleefully throwing himself into danger, always certain he'll come out covered in glory.  He tries to hunt for dragonshards in the most inaccessable of places, always going after the ones guarded by the most vigilant guardians.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 17, 2005)

Here's my entry for ya, Gomez.  Hope you like...


```
[B]Name:[/B] [COLOR=SeaGreen]REZZIN KA'ZARI[/COLOR]
[B]Class:[/B] Swashbuckler
[B]Race:[/B] Khoravar (Half-Elf)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Kol Korran

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 3000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 25 (3d10+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Disarm:[/B] +9
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 08 -1 (00p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -2        

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +1    +3    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +0          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +3   +1     +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    -1          +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Spiked Chain              +6     2d4+3         20x2
Rapier                    +6     1d6+3      18-20x2
Dart                      +6     1d4+3         20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elf, Aquan, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Immunity to Sleep
+2 save versus enchantments
Low-light vision
+1 bonus to Listen, Search and Spot
+2 bonus to Diplomacy and Gather Information

Weapon Finesse (bonus feat)
Grace +1 (+1 competance bonus to reflex saves)
Insightful Strike (add INT to damage along with STR)

[B]Feats:[/B]
Weapon Finesse (bonus)
Combat Expertise (1st)
Least Dragonmark of Storm (1st) - Gust of Wind 1/day
Exotic Prof. - Spiked Chain (3rd)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                    6    +3     +2   +11
Bluff                      2    +1          +3
Climb                      6    +0          +6
Diplomacy                  6    +1     +2   +11
Jump                       6    +0     +2   +8
Profession (Sailor)        2    +2          +4
Sense Motive               2    +1          +3
Swim                       2    +0          +2
Tumble                     6    +3     +2   +11
Use Rope                   2    +3          +5

[B]Equipment:             Cost  Weight[/B]
Studded Leather (MW)  160gp    15lb
Buckler (MW)          165gp     5lb
Spiked Chain           25gp    10lb
Rapier                 20gp     2lb
Dart x10                5gp     5lb
Backpack                2gp     2lb
Bedroll                 1sp     5lb
Trail Rations x6        3gp     6lb
Waterskin               1gp     4lb
Pouch x2                2gp     1lb
Sack                    1sp   0.5lb
Torch x10               1sp    10lb
Tindertwig x5           5gp     -
Scroll Case x2          2gp     1lb
Flint & Steel           1gp     -
Fishing Net             4gp     5lb
Explorer's Outfit      10gp     8lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]79.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 28
[B]Height:[/B] 5'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 147lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] White
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:* Rezzin is a very lithe and tanned half-elf of somewhat good looks.  His green eyes are off-set by his shock of white hair that he keeps long and windblown, usually standing straight up.  He has a look of mischief about him, and when he is found without his shirt you can see his small blue dragonmark across his chest.  He usually wears well-worn leather armor, flowing white shirts, brown pantaloons, and wide red sashes and headbands that he lets flow in the wind.  Overall it is a look of a man of carefree attitude.

*Background:*

'Yes Miss?  This item here?  Um... this is... uh... this is a... PLATE!  Yes!  It's a plate!  You eat off of it.  We have a bunch of these on the Mandrake!  Indeed!  What?  No, no, no... this isn't from Xendrik... far from it!  It's from... from... one of the... SHOPS in the lower levels here in Sharn!  Which one?  Um... it's... uh... excuse me, but why are you writing this all down?  You know, I know you gnomes are nosey, but it's really none of your business!  The Mandrake sets sail again in a few days, and the last thing we need is some story about how we're supposedly bringing Xendrik artifacts and selling them in Sharn!'

It has not been an easy couple of years for Rezzin Ka'Zari.  If he knew then what he knows now... perhaps he never would have abandoned the position in House Lyrander that his family had set aside for him.  But he wanted adventure!  He wanted to sail the high seas!  He wanted to explore Xendrik, Argonessen, Aerenal, and all the rest... to find all kinds of ruins and artifacts and then stea-- uh... plunde-- uh... borro-- uh... PRESENT them to all manner of folks in the grand city of Sharn where he grew up!  But who knew that when he signed on as a hand on the Mandrake that it would just lead to more headaches than oftentimes they are worth?  Every time he and the crew returns from an expedition... there's the Dark Lanterns harrassing them... there's reporters from the Chronicle questioning them on what they've found... there's House Lyrander making their lives miserable because Rezzin uses his dragonmark for personal gain rather than helping the House.  What's a khoravar to do?

Rezzin had always been interested in the sea, especially with both his parents working out of Sharn for House Lyrander.  He spent many years on cargo ships, accompanying his family as the House would deliver items back and forth across the south coast of Khorvaire.  However, on any of the longer journeys his parents would always bow out of those jobs because they didn't want to raise their son completely out of the grasp of Sharn.  The City of Towers had schools, institutions and the House headquarters for him to learn from, and the longer travels would remove him from that influence.   And if one of them on occasion HAD to go on a longer trip... they never allowed Rezzin to go along with.  This always bothered the young half-elf, and as time went on, his curiousity got greater and greater regarding WHAT may be beyond the couple hundred mile radius that he was only allowed to travel.  He found that he LOVED to travel by sea, but was never really allowed to fully experience it.  At least... not until Rezzin finally reached his majority and was about to be presented a place within the House proper and the beginnings of his work with Lyrander.  It was at this point that he decided to up and quit altgoether and join up as a cabin boy on a privateer's vessel.  THEY would go all over the map to wherever the trading would take them all the time... and Rezzin's curiousity would be sated.  And indeed they did, and indeed it was... and over the past few years Rezzin has enjoyed the fruits of his labors on the various pirate and smuggler ships that have travelled all around the continent.  He now finds himself in the Principalities, earning his keep and sailing the seas... a rogue dragonamarked sailor, always ready to lend his skill and his abilities to whomever might need him.


----------



## Verbatim (May 17, 2005)

I think I am definately seeing a theme here...if we are all part of the ship's crew, then exploring different areas will be a cinch...especially if the Captain was to acquire the ability to travel through both the sea and air.

Gomez: I am thinking about making Khoras Rog1/Druid 2 to reflect his past life before and just after joining the crew and the druid levels to show his awakening powers and merging with nature. Does that sound okay to you?


----------



## Gomez (May 17, 2005)

Sounds fine by me.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I am still here. Just waiting on people to post character ideas. I will pick the final group today.



Good to hear from you.  Hope you've enjoyed some of the characters that have shown up.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 18, 2005)

I would love to have a bash at this Gomez. I'm not currently in any PbP games although have put an application in for another Eberron based game. I'll get an 'application' together today and post tonight, just keep in mind that I'm in Australia and so my tonight and yours may strike at different times.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bobitron (May 18, 2005)

Gomez- I'm just a bit too busy to work up a great concept right now. Please keep me on the list as an alternate. I look forward to playing in one of your games someday.


----------



## gabrion (May 18, 2005)

I'm a little confused by a few posts on this thread, but I would be happy to join if you do not have enough people.  Let me know...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 18, 2005)

I'm not even sure who's playing yet...


----------



## D20Dazza (May 18, 2005)

G'day,

Apologies, I’ve run out of time getting this together so this is the short version. I was going to work on it tonight before going to Ep3 (less than 9 hours to go) but one of my mates wants to have a jam before the movie so that scuppered that plan. If there is an opportunity to present more detailed information before you make your final choices I’ll do so. Otherwise, I’ll keep the character concept for the next Eberron PbP I find. Also, I had to knock this up over lunch here at work and don’t have access to my books so please forgive any gaffs, they will be fixed.

Maynard Pek is a Karrnathi Changeling Ranger who is currently in the Lhazaar Principalities looking for evidence that will link the Bloodsails to a spate of recent pirate attacks against Karrnathi interests. During his time in the Principalities Maynard has been approached by the Gray Tide. He feels at home amongst the ‘Tide’ and hopes to be able to immigrate to Last Point once he has completed his current mission. He now feels no love for Karrnath, in fact since being in the Principalities he has discovered the truth concerning the purge of the changeling race thirteen hundred years ago and has sworn never to return to his birth country.

He still feels some loyalty though, even if it is misguided, to Derk Dhaal, his contact within the Karrnathi government. His self-belief, dedication and determination will not let him set aside his current mission but as soon as he finds evidence linking the Bloodsails to the pirate attacks he expects to leave the service of Karrnath. Whether Derk and the rulers of Karrnath allow him to leave is another question entirely. 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2005)

Gomez said he would select the players yesterday, but did not actualy post and select them.  I think that's caused some confusion.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 18, 2005)

I think it's the old time difference that caused me to make the mistake, or I didn't look at the cut off date close enough - anyways apologies.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I think it's the old time difference that caused me to make the mistake, or I didn't look at the cut off date close enough - anyways apologies.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz




Hey, no reason not to submit till he's actualy declaired.  Can't hurt.


----------



## Gomez (May 19, 2005)

Sorry for the delay. Work has been very busy lately. 

Ok here you go. The starting group is.......*drum roll*.....

*Verbatim's* Shifter Druid
*Gez's*  Changeling Hexblade
*Isida Kep'Tukari's* Warforged Fighter
*Bront's* Half-Elf Rogue/Swashbuckler

everyone else is placed in the alternate pool. 

As soon as I have complete character from everyone, I will start the IC thread.


----------



## Verbatim (May 19, 2005)

Schweet!!!

I will get cracking on Kharos as soon as I get back to the house.

Looking forward to "working" with you all soon...

For my history, would you like me to create the Captain and ship, or do you want to do that part Gomez?


----------



## Gomez (May 19, 2005)

Verbatim ,

You are going to start in Port Verge looking for work, adventure, whatever. So let's have your character be in-between jobs and ships.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2005)

Nameless is finished, I believe.   

And in a pinch, he can be used as an anchor!


----------



## Verbatim (May 19, 2005)

Rog...will tweak him and make sure he is leaving the ship as the adventure begins...

However, if it is still okay with you, I do want him to be an experienced sailor, even if he never gets to go out into the seas again..

Just saw the edit and no probs with him being inbetween gigs.


----------



## Gomez (May 19, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Rog...will tweak him and make sure he is leaving the ship as the adventure begins...
> 
> However, if it is still okay with you, I do want him to be an experienced sailor, even if he never gets to go out into the seas again..




No thats fine. A experience sailor will be big plus for the group.


----------



## Verbatim (May 19, 2005)

Schweet...

Next question, do you have a prob with his leather armor being sharkskin vice land animal armor? Just trying to keep him in the "nautical" theme...


----------



## Gomez (May 19, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Schweet...
> 
> Next question, do you have a prob with his leather armor being sharkskin vice land animal armor? Just trying to keep him in the "nautical" theme...




I don't have any problem with that. As long as the sharkskin has the same stats as leather. If your buying it as leather that is.


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay. Work has been very busy lately.
> 
> Ok here you go. The starting group is.......*drum roll*.....
> 
> ...




Cool, glad to be on board.

Good to hear from you to, was a bit worried that you'd disapeared.

Let me know if I need to tweek anything.  I'll give the sheet a good once over myself, but I think I did most of the math correctly.

I always like to color my character's speach text, so I hearby claim Royal Blue for my speach color


----------



## DrZombie (May 19, 2005)

Booohoohoohohhhooo, I feel REJECTED, booohoohohhhoooo.

snirff.

Buaah, someone will drop out within a few weeks  .

Have fun guys, cya later


----------



## Verbatim (May 20, 2005)

*Kharos
Male Shifter Rog 1/Dru 2 *
*Alignment:* Neutral (with NG tendencies)
*Patron Deity:* Balinor

*Height:* 5’8''
*Weight:* 130lbs
*Hair:*Brown
*Eyes:* Green
*Age:* 24

*Str:* 12 (+1)   
*Dex:* 14 (+2) (12+2)
*Con:* 12 (+1)  
*Int:* 10 (+0) (12-2)  
*Wis:* 16 (+3)  
*Cha:*  8 (-1)  

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
Shapechanger subtype; +2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Chr; Shifting; Low Light Vision; Weapon Proficiencies for Rogue and Druid, Armor Proficiencies for Rogue and Druid;  +2 racial bonus on Balance, Climb, and Jump checks; Sneak attack +1d6; Trapfinding; Beast Spirit; Nature Sense; Wild Empathy; Woodland Stride; Bonus Language: Druidic

*Hit Dice:* 1d6 + 2d8 + 3 
*HP:* 21
*AC:* 16 (20) (+2 Dex, +3 armor, +1 shield, (+4 natural AC when shifting))
*ACP:* 0
*Init:* +4 (+2 Dex, 2 feat bonus)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +4 [+2 base, +2 Dex]
Will +6 [+3 base, +3 Wis]

*BAB:* +1
*Melee Atk:* +3 (1d6/x2/b, MW Club)  
*Ranged Atk:* +3 (1d4/x2/50 ft./b, Sling)

*Skills:*

Balance: + 7 (3 rank, 2 Dex, 2 racial)
Climb: +6 (3 rank, 1 Str, 2 racial)
Handle Animal: +1 (2 rank, -1 Cha)
Jump: +6 (3 rank, 1 Str, 2 racial)
Knowledge (Nature): +6 (4 rank, 2 class)
Listen: +8 (4 rank, 3 Wis, 1 feat bonus)
Profession (Sailor): +7 (4 rank, 3 Wis)
Sense Motive: +8 (4 rank, 3 Wis, 1 feat bonus)
Spot: +8 (4 rank, 3 Wis, 1 feat bonus)
Survival: +7 (2 rank, 3Wis, 2 class bonus)
Swim: +5 (4 rank, 1 Str)
Use Rope: +5 (3 rank, 2 Dex)

*Feats:*
-Beasthide Elite: Kharos ability to call upon his lycanthropic heritage is stronger than normal. When shifting his natural armor becomes +4 AC instead of +2.
-Shifter Instincts: Kharos’ instincts and natural abilities allow him to assess a situation better than many. He receives a +1 bonus to Listen, Sense Motive, and Spot checks, and a +2 bonus on Initiative checks.

*Languages:*  Common, Druidic

*Spells Prepared*
Save DC +3
0th – _Know Direction, Purify Food and Water x2, Create Water_
1st – _Goodberry, Magic Stone, Speak with Animal_

*Spells per day* 4/3

*Equipment  *
*Waverider Armor * (Leather Armor) 160gp (10 lbs)
*Darkwood Shield * 205gp (3 lbs) 
*MW Club * – 300gp (3 lbs)
*Sling w/ 10 stones * – 1gp (5 lbs)
*Feather fall token * 
*Sailor’s outfit * – free
*Shaman Pouch *- 5gp (2 lbs)
*Seabag* - 2gp (2 lbs)
~*Bedroll* - 5sp (5 lbs)
~*Waterskin* – 1gp (4 lbs)

*Total weight carried:* 34 lbs, light load.


*Money*
230 gp, 

*Appearance and Personality:* With long thick beaded dreadlocks, wild tufts of equally thick brown hair running down his arms and exposed legs, tattoos, and body piercings, Kharsos looks at times more bestial than humanoid. He walks with a swaying gait, a testament to years spent on the seas, and his long slender fingers end in sharply filed fingernails, a testament to his savage bloodline.

An exquisitely carved driftwood club swings on his hip, the darkness of the redwood contrasting sharply with light gray suit of enchanted leathers he wears. Fastened to his faded cloak is a pin, shaped in the likeness of a gull, which should he ever need it can release its magic to save him from a fall once.

His facial tattoos only enhance his animalistic features, a fact that Kharos is well aware of, but to him they express a side of him words will never convey.

*Background:* Kharos never knew who his parents were and all the workers in the orphanage in Sharn could tell him were that they died serving Breland in the war. Khoras grew up imagining them as heroes whose tale had tragically been lost to the world, and because of this fact, he wound up in more than one fight when someone insulted his questionable lineage. 

The day of his sixteenth summer, Kharos joined the crew of the Scorpion’s Sting as a cabin boy and assistant cook. The Sting was a black market supply ship that sailed wherever the winds of fate, and the call of gold took it. Although he joined initially under the threat of a dagger to his heart, it was not long before Kharos realized that the open sea was the best place the absent gods could have ever sent him.

Kharos served with the Scorpion’s Sting for three years before a mutiny occurred and the shifter found himself walking the plank with several others that the “new” Captain did not feel he could truly trust. Although he would survive this encounter, Kharos has never forgotten it, nor has he forgiven the Sting and her crew for what they did to him.

What Kharos and the sole other person rescued did to survive they vowed to never speak of again, but two weeks later they were picked up by another trading vessel. Their small boat was full of gnawed bones and dried meat, and Kharos and his companion both swore that the bones were fish bones, but more than one sailor noticed there was no string, or hook, in the boat. 

Trying to put his past behind him, Kharos asked his rescuer to take him as a member of the crew, but knowing the circumstances of his rescue, was not surprised that the captain rejected his offer. However, he received the promise of safe passage to Port Verge and knew that he could as for nothing better.

Arriving in the coastal town, Kharos’ prospects were initially limited, as no ship wanted the “cursed” shifter. Taking on odd jobs on the piers, Kharos watched every morning as an old man walked to the end of the piers and raised his hands to the heavens, chanting in a strange tongue as he did. At the end of the man’s ritual, it seemed to Kharos that his wrinkled hands briefly shown with a bright nimbus of light and then slowly faded away. Feeling a connection to the light, but not understanding why, Kharos began inching closer and closer with each day to the old man, but if the man noticed Kharos was there, he never showed it. After three months of slowly approaching during the ritual, Kharos found himself standing less than a hand’s span behind the man. He could feel the power in the man’s chant deep in his soul, this time as the chants ended, and the glow slowly spread around the man’s outstretched fingers, Kharos reached up and placed a trembling hand into the glow. He felt warmth spread through his body and closed his eyes involuntarily as the moment overcame his normally cautious demeanor. Quickly opening his eyes, he saw that the old man was looking at him, but he was still startled when he heard him speak.

“Now, we shall see what  Balinor’s net has drawn in from the sea, for only what is needed shall he deliver unto his faithful. So it has been since the first hunting horn sounded at the dawn of time, and so shall it be until the last horn falls silent.”

Seeing the confusion in Kharos’ eyes, the man simply shook his head and placed his hand on Kharos’ shoulder.

“It means, you have wasted enough of our time with the footsteps of mice when inside you, the spirit of the bear resides. Come, you have much to learn Kharos and I have little time left to teach you.”

Four seasons have passed since Kharos began his studies under Tanderson, although Kharos returned to the sea after his mentor passed away during the winter of the second year, and the dark stigma that Kharos once walked under has long since burned away.

While he knows there is much he still has to learn, he knows that Balinor will grant him the skills he needs when the time is right. For now, all that he can do is cast his net into the sea and wait for Balinor to instruct him on when to draw it in.


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2005)

FYI, Instead of having almost 100 gp left, I spent 50 on a cure light wound potion.  I also added some info on the character's general direction.  I like to have a goal with a character, but leave it flexable enough to meld to the campaign direction.

I did it in the Rogues Gallery thread.  I can update the sheet here, but doesn't seem nessessary.


----------



## Verbatim (May 20, 2005)

Sorry for the flub on the char gear, I fixed it in the RG by taking out the +1 on his armor and removing the wand of CLW.

That's what I get for trying to finish him after watching the finale of CSI..*L*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2005)

[Totally off-topic]Finale of CSI rocked!  Very Tarentino directing though, it seemed a bit odd until I remembered who was directing.  Awesome plot though.[/Totally off-topic]


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2005)

Looks like everyone is just about ready.  Just give us a link when we start Gomez.

Looking interesting already.


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> [Totally off-topic]Finale of CSI rocked!  Very Tarentino directing though, it seemed a bit odd until I remembered who was directing.  Awesome plot though.[/Totally off-topic]




I missed it    (I don't like 2nd shift)


----------



## Verbatim (May 20, 2005)

[off topic]My whole evening was spent prepping for it. Turned off the cell, made sure the cats were fed, and just enjoyed two hours of CSI goodnes..[end off topic]

On topic: I can't wait to see how this group functions once it all starts. Also, if anyone thought my backstory was too graphic, I will go back and change it, but I wanted to make it a little dark. Its hard to bear a grudge agains a crew that gives you pat on the back and dismisses you, but easy if they make you commit an unspeakable act to survive.


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2005)

Yes, should be an interesting dynamic.   I worried I'd be the only character with a Cha above 10 till I saw I misread Gez's sheet.  

Verbatim, think your background is good.  Not to graphic at all.  Do you have your animal companion yet?  If so, might want to include stats for it.

I added my rogue abilities I forgot to add earlier to my sheet and checked my math, so I should be ready to go anytime.


----------



## Verbatim (May 20, 2005)

I used the racial substitution from Races of Eberron, so I do not gain an animal companion. However, as he goes up in levels, the sacrifice will be worth it..


----------



## D20Dazza (May 20, 2005)

Good luck doers of good and protectors of the innocent, you do a good thing this day and I applaud ye. Mayhaps our paths will meet in journeys yet to be told.

Balinor walk with ye and guide your steps upon the safest path. Remember gather only what ye need and never hunt more than you can eat.

I wish you every success in your adventures.

Maynard Peck ~ Guide for hire


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I used the racial substitution from Races of Eberron, so I do not gain an animal companion. However, as he goes up in levels, the sacrifice will be worth it..




So, you sacrificed your companion huh?  You sure you're a good druid? 
Yeah, that should be interesting.


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2005)

Are we good to start? Or are we waiting on something?


----------



## Gez (May 22, 2005)

Well, _I_ am waiting. Don't worry Gomez, that thread is in my subscriptions, as soon as you start I'll be there.


----------



## Gomez (May 23, 2005)

Hey,
I am still working on some pregame stuff but I will post the IC thread on Wednesday. Thanks for everyone's patience.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for keeping us updated Gomez, We're looking forward to it.


----------



## Bront (May 25, 2005)

Bump, it's wensday.

Just a reminder to everyone.  Looking forward to this.


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2005)

Did we loose you Gomez?  Or still fleshing things out?


----------



## Gomez (May 28, 2005)

LOL! I am not lost.

I have posted the in character thread here! It's ready to go! Let's have fun.


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> LOL! I am not lost.
> 
> I have posted the in character thread here! It's ready to go! Let's have fun.



Sweet!  I was just about to send Fester after you.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2005)

Hi Gomez,

If you end up needing an alt please keep Maynard Peck in mind, I'd love to join in some time.

Good luck with the game, I'll be keeping an eye on the story - entertain me ;-D>

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2005)

FYI, Gomez, depending on how things break down, Zandrick is prepaired to probably do something increadibly stupid, that hopefully should be entaining as well  (and no, not start a bar fight).

Common sense is not his strong point.

Good start so far.  Worth the wait, and glad to be playing.


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2005)

Are we waiting on Gomez, or Verbatum and Gez?


----------



## Gez (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, I am waiting on Gomez.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Are we waiting on Gomez, or Verbatum and Gez?




I am waiting on Verbatum's response.  :\


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I am waiting on Verbatum's response.  :\



He's been gone since the 5th, wonder if he is on vacation or something.

I see we're moving along a little bit, hopefully he'll stop in in the next day or two.


----------



## Gez (Jun 16, 2005)

So, what about NPCing for that reaction, so that we can finally move along?


----------



## Bront (Jun 16, 2005)

Verbatum seems to have droped off the boards for a bit, might be best.


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

There was a Verbatum sighting on the 17th, but I don't know where he posted.

I realy don't want this game to die.  I realy got into the swashbucklery Zandrick feel and am excited to play him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2005)

Verbatim's work has blocked ENWorld, and he can't post from home.  So he's not dead, just indisposed.


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

Ahh.

Can't post from home? Eww.

Wonder where we go from here though?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok I am dropping Verbatum from the game and I will get a alternate in here. In the mean time let's pick up where we left off. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 20, 2005)

The group needs a divine or arcane caster. If one of the following alternates would like to run one that would be great. 

Bobitron
DrZombie
D20Dazza


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 20, 2005)

I will get a concept up for you ASAP. I don't know if I will have a character ready until Wed or possibly the weekend, I'm having internet trouble at home. I need to read the IC thread before choosing a class, but I'm leaning towards divine.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 21, 2005)

Should have time for this tomorrow, Gomez.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Ok I am dropping Verbatum from the game and I will get a alternate in here. In the mean time let's pick up where we left off. Sorry for the delay.



Not your fault, no problem.

We got a hexblade, a fighter, and a rogue/swashbuckler.  Definately a different group.  A caster of some kind should be a welcome addition.

Welcome aboard Bobitron.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm still trying to decide on a concept, but it will be an arcane or divine caster. Thanks, Bront.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Here we go! I had a tough time deciding between gnome and halfling, but I think the gnome as written in the PHB really doesn't mesh with how I picture the inhabitants of Zilargo, so I stuck with a Khorvaire Halfling. Still working on equipment, spells, and filling in some blanks, I'll have them up on Wednesday. Any suggestions for spells would be greatly appreciated, it's been a while since I have played a spellcaster. I was thinking of going towards the charms and illusions route. Also, Gomez, could I trade the Familiar abilty for the Scribe Scroll feat?

*Kira Fierken*







*Halfling Sorcerer*

*Background:* Kira is the youngest daughter of a merchant family in Breland with strong aspirations toward entering the nobility. She attended the best schools and social events Wroat had to offer. Her father was finally appointed to low-ranking position in Parliament while Kira was attended finishing school at Graviat University, a prestigious but small campus located near Parliament Hall. Things were looking up for the Fierkens. 

Then all the family’s dreams came crashing down. Master Fierken was caught accepting a bribe for some minor issue, and he was used as an example by the authorities. Banished from political service, he fell into a deep depression. Kira was pulled from school. Her name tarnished, Kira decided to leave the area and find her own way in Khorvaire. She has traveled to the Lhazaar Principalities, hoping to find employment within the loosely organized confederacy. She made it as far as Port Verge before the money started to run out, and now she is ready to take just about anything that arises.

*Appearance:* Kira has the typical Halfling build, but with the thin limbs and soft hands of one who has never worked a day. She dresses nicely in clothes better suited to a cosmopolitan lady than those of a traveling mage. She keeps her hair carefully cut to shoulder length, and despises looking or feeling dirty.

*About this character:* A friendly and talkative young woman, Kira has never had trouble making friends, even amongst the big people. She has a knack for making people at ease. Kira is accustomed to a life of comfort, and is finding life outside the city and its safe, warm rooms to be a chore.

Age: 20
Height: 3’
Weight: 30
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown

Sorcerer
3rd level
Experience: 3000
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: The Sovereign Host, lip-service only

*Statistics:*

STR: 8
DEX: 14
CON: 10
INT: 14
WIS: 12
CHA: 16

Hit Points: 9 (4+2+3)

Saving Throws: 
Fortitude: +2 (base +1, CON +0, Race +1)
Reflex: +4 (base +1, DEX +2, Race +1)
Will: +5 (base +3, WIS +1, Race +1)

Armor Class: 13 (+1 size, +2 DEX)

Base Attack Bonus: +1

*Weapons/attacks:*

Masterwork silver dagger (small, +2 att, 1d3-1 damage, 19-20/x2 Crit)
Throwing knives (6 qty, small, +5 att, 1d3-1 damage, 19-20/x2 Crit, 10 range)

*Skills:*

Appraise +2
Balance +2
Bluff* +11 (6 ranks, +3 CHA, +2 Persuasive feat)
Climb +1 (-1 STR, +2 Racial)
Concentration* +6 (6 ranks)
Craft* +1
Diplomacy +5 (+3 CHA, +2 synergy from Bluff)
Disguise +3 (additional +2 when trying to act in character, synergy from Bluff)
Escape Artist +2
Forgery +2
Gather Information +3
Heal +2
Hide +6 (+2 DEX, +4 racial)
Intimidate +5 (+3 CHA, +2 Persuasive feat)
Jump +1 (-1 STR, +2 Racial)
Knowledge (arcana)* +8 (5 ranks, +2 INT, +1 Education feat)
Knowledge (general) +2
Knowledge (history)* +4 (1 rank, +2 INT, +1 Education feat)
Listen +3 (+1 WIS, +2 racial)
Move Silently +4 (+2 DEX, +2 racial)
Perform +3
Profession* +1
Ride +2
Search +2
Sense Motive +1
Spellcraft* +10 (6 ranks, +2 INT, +2 synergy from Knowledge-arcana)
Spot +1
Survival +1 
Swim -1

*Feats:*
Education (All knowledges are class skills, +1 on arcana and history)
Persuasive (+2 on Bluff and Intimidate checks)
Scribe Scroll

*Spellcasting*

Spells known: 5 zero level, 3 first level (Read Magic, Detect Magic, Message, Light, and Prestidigitation at 0 level, and Charm Person, Silent Image, and Sleep at first)
Spells per day: 7 zero level, 6 first level

*Racial Features:* 

Small (+1 AC, +1 to hit, +4 Hide checks, ¾ carry limits) 
+1 racial bonus to all saving throws
+2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, Listen, and Move Silently checks
+2 morale bonus to saves vs fear
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with slings and thrown weapons

Languages: Common, Halfling, Draconian, Elven

*Equipment:* 
Equipment: 
Masterwork dagger (302 gp)
Scrolls with 3 castings of Shield, 3 castings of Mage Armor, 2 castings of Comprehend Languages, 1 casting of Tenser’s Floating Disc, 1 casting of Enlarge Person, 2 castings of Jump, 1 casting of True Strike, 1 casting of Expeditious Retreat, 1 casting of Endure Elements, and 1 casting of Feather Fall, all at 1st level (400 gp)
Scrolls with 3 castings of Charm Person, 2 castings of Detect Magic, 2 castings of Prestidigitation, and 3 castings of Sleep, all at first level (100 gp)
Scroll case (1 gp)
6 throwing knives (12 gp)
4 Sunrods (8 gp)
Small steel mirror (10 gp)
Soap and washing cloths (5 sp)
Waterskin (1 gp)
Inkpen, Ink, and 5 sheet of paper (9 gp)
Fine clothing, 2 changes
Assorted jewelry worth 50 gp

Total spent: 892 gold, 5 silver
Wealth: 5 silver, 7 gold


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

Scorching Ray is good if you like blowing things up at short range, but it's 2nd level, so you might not get it yet.  Magic Missile is always usefull.  Enlarger and/or Reduce person can be usefull and utilitarian.  Animate Rope cann be a good utility spell, as can Prestiditation.  Do make sure you get detect magic as a 0 level spell, read magic can be useful, but isn't as usefull.

Complrehend languages can be usefull if you don't have a good decipher script or you can touch the people you want to understand.

Hope those help 

BTW, what book is the Education feat from?


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Scorching Ray is good if you like blowing things up at short range, but it's 2nd level, so you might not get it yet.  Magic Missile is always usefull.  Enlarger and/or Reduce person can be usefull and utilitarian.  Animate Rope cann be a good utility spell, as can Prestiditation.  Do make sure you get detect magic as a 0 level spell, read magic can be useful, but isn't as usefull.
> 
> Complrehend languages can be usefull if you don't have a good decipher script or you can touch the people you want to understand.
> 
> ...




I was thinking Read Magic, Detect Magic, Message, Light, and Prestidigitation at 0 level, and Charm Person, Silent Image, and Sleep at first. I'll leave the damage doing to you guys, unless you all think I really need to take a combat spell. I think I will wait for some more input before making a final decision.

Education is from the Eberron Campaign Setting, pg. 52.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

I might suggest Comp Language instead of Silent Image or Sleep, but otherwise looks good.  Sleep gets week/useless soon (more than 4 HD), and never been a big fan of Silent Image though.

Edit: Doh, figures it was in a book I have.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I might suggest Comp Language instead of Silent Image or Sleep, but otherwise looks good.  Sleep gets week/useless soon (more than 4 HD), and never been a big fan of Silent Image though.




I think I like the idea of Sleep, a guy in my face-to-face game has put it to very good use over levels 1-5 or so. Silent Image might end up being a total waste, but I'm looking forward to having some fun with it in a roleplaying context. 

I grabbed a couple of the ones you recommended as scrolls. Equipment is done.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Edit: Doh, figures it was in a book I have.




 :\  If I had to tell you how many times that has happened to me, we would be here all day. I bought a bunch of books lately, and have really only skimmed all of the Complete books.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

Bobitron,

 She looks great! I am going to get her going in the game but you have time to finish her up. If you want to change out your Familiar ability with Scribe Scroll that is fine with me.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Bobitron,
> 
> She looks great! I am going to get her going in the game but you have time to finish her up. If you want to change out your Familiar ability with Scribe Scroll that is fine with me.




Whooo Hoo! I'm in a GOMEZ GAME! All my e-buddies will be soooo jealous.

This Spellcraft or Read Magic thing to read a scroll is making me a bit nervous, though. Kira ended up with a +10 in Spellcraft, and can cast a whole bunch of Read Magic, but I hate to think I will be called upon to cast something with a DC of 21. A bit iffy, ya know?

I'll update her to reflect Scribe Scroll. Thanks, Gomez. Can I create my own scrolls without having to spend the xp cost? It would let me get some more 1st level scrolls to buff up the party a bit. If not, I'll just stick with what is already there.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

BTW, just to make sure, Zandrick isn't anywhere near Nameless, is he?  Looking for a hiring hook, but don't want to "overhear" something unreasonable.  Maybe the barmaid I offerent the tip too will share some info


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, just to make sure, Zandrick isn't anywhere near Nameless, is he?  Looking for a hiring hook, but don't want to "overhear" something unreasonable.  Maybe the barmaid I offerent the tip too will share some info




Check the IC.  The barmaid offered you something alright!


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Whooo Hoo! I'm in a GOMEZ GAME! All my e-buddies will be soooo jealous.
> 
> This Spellcraft or Read Magic thing to read a scroll is making me a bit nervous, though. Kira ended up with a +10 in Spellcraft, and can cast a whole bunch of Read Magic, but I hate to think I will be called upon to cast something with a DC of 21. A bit iffy, ya know?
> 
> I'll update her to reflect Scribe Scroll. Thanks, Gomez. Can I create my own scrolls without having to spend the xp cost? It would let me get some more 1st level scrolls to buff up the party a bit. If not, I'll just stick with what is already there.




I should be saying, WHOOO HOOO! I got Bobitron in one of my games!   

Do you want scrolls of spells you can cast or scrolls of spells you don't have?


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I should be saying, WHOOO HOOO! I got Bobitron in one of my games!
> 
> Do you want scrolls of spells you can cast or scrolls of spells you don't have?




I was thinking I might trade in my silver dagger for a non-silver one, and cast a bunch of the spells I know onto scrolls as a back-up with the money that frees up. I'll spend any leftover cash on jewelry that Kira will be wroth to sell 'cause it's soooo pretty.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I was thinking I might trade in my silver dagger for a non-silver one, and cast a bunch of the spells I know onto scrolls as a back-up with the money that frees up. I'll spend any leftover cash on jewelry that Kira will be wroth to sell 'cause it's soooo pretty.




That's fine.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> That's fine.




Cool, I'll do that when I get the chance.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

OK, my first IC post is up! Thanks for the invite, and I'm glad to be worked in with you fine folks.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

Bobitron,

Just a clarification. Kira is in a waiting room in a small mansion in Port Verge and not at the Kraken's Rest tavern.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Bobitron,
> 
> Just a clarification. Kira is in a waiting room in a small mansion in Port Verge and not at the Kraken's Rest tavern.




Edited. I added the new scrolls, as well. I'll put Kira in the gallery if you are all set with her.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 25, 2005)

Added Kira to the Gallery. Happy to be playing with you all. Now let's see if we can get this big guy a name...


----------



## Gomez (Jul 12, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Ouch, carefull where you bump that thing.


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

If I have enough money left (Given I had 50 before the job, shouldn't be a problem), I think I'll pick up a second cure light potion.


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

Quick question.

Normaly, you can't travel for 8 hours (at least by RAW, which I know some people ignore the travel rules).  If we were to travel for 6 hours, rest for 2, and travel another 6, would that be allowable?  Given we don't have to rest for as long with Hulk watching, we could get in a few extra hours of travel and cut off some time.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Quick question.
> 
> Normaly, you can't travel for 8 hours (at least by RAW, which I know some people ignore the travel rules).  If we were to travel for 6 hours, rest for 2, and travel another 6, would that be allowable?  Given we don't have to rest for as long with Hulk watching, we could get in a few extra hours of travel and cut off some time.




Sure I would allow you to travel for 6 hours, rest 2 hours, and then travel another 6 hours. But if I think that you have been up to long or worked to hard I would most likely have you be fatigued or have you make CON checks to see if you do become fatigued. Don't worry about what the rules so much. I can make a call if you what to try something not covered in the rules.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Great.  The point is not to push ourselves to exhaustion, simply to try to make the most of our time.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

Just a note,

Isida is going to be away for about a month so I am going to run Hulk while she is gone.


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

K, sounds good.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm not the best with rules, especially regarding spellcasting. Can I target the guy speaking with a Charm Person spell even though I can't see him? If that won't work, can I accurately judge where he is standing to cast Sleep on that ten-foot square?


----------



## Gomez (Aug 4, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm not the best with rules, especially regarding spellcasting. Can I target the guy speaking with a Charm Person spell even though I can't see him? If that won't work, can I accurately judge where he is standing to cast Sleep on that ten-foot square?




I would think you would need line of site to cast the Charm Person spell. As for the Sleep spell, I would allow you to take a guess (Listen Check DC 10) where he is and throw your Sleep spell over that area.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks, Gomez. I'll give Sleep a shot.


----------

